# Hyperlink a specific page of pdf file to Excel worksheet



## rubic (May 8, 2009)

I wonder if this can done, and that is to hyperlink a specific page of a pdf file to a cell in an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Macropod (May 8, 2009)

Hi Rubic,

AFAIK, it can't be done, because PDFs don't expose any internal bookmarks (eg page #s) to the outside world.

Cheers


----------



## BloodyBandage (May 13, 2009)

Macropod said:


> Hi Rubic,
> 
> AFAIK, it can't be done, because PDFs don't expose any internal bookmarks (eg page #s) to the outside world.
> 
> Cheers



darn, thank you...was wondering the same thing


----------

